# The movie "kids"



## kidbob (Dec 5, 2014)

Anybody remeber this movie?
i watched it recently and got to wondering....
Do u think the dude at the end...who rapes that chick....
Do u think he ended up riding trains and like doin heroine and shit lol...


----------



## Tude (Dec 6, 2014)

Never heard of it - LOL had to do some refined searches to dig through kiddie movies too hehe - but I found it on youtube - I have some viewing material this afternoon - thanks!


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

Tude said:


> Never heard of it - LOL had to do some refined searches to dig through kiddie movies too hehe - but I found it on youtube - I have some viewing material this afternoon - thanks!



That movie has been on my towatch list for yrs...got some good actors....i think it portaits a good likeness to how alot of ppl get tide up into the streets....but let me know about the ending...if they made a part 2 ..dude would be riding trains lol

2


----------



## kidbob (Dec 8, 2014)

Did u watch it yet?
whad u think!?


----------



## jeffyDee (Jul 3, 2015)

ya the guy who made gummo made that


----------



## etpyh (Jul 4, 2015)

One of my favourite movies.


kidbob said:


> Do u think he ended up riding trains and like doin heroine and shit lol...


Justin Pierce, the actor, was actually arrested for heroine posession and killed himself at 25.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 7, 2015)

etpyh said:


> One of my favourite movies.
> 
> Justin Pierce, the actor, was actually arrested for heroine posession and killed himself at 25.


And Harold Hunter died from a "drug related heart attack" 
Good movie portraying real shit... but nothing I want to watch again. It leaves like a nostalgic feel bad hopeless sort of feeling...nothing warm and fuzzy that's fo sho. And Gummo. That movie is just disturbing.


----------

